
Show HN: EvenCart – Next Generation ECommerce Software on ASP.net Core + Liquid - apexol
https://www.evencart.com
======
apexol
Hello, EvenCart is an eCommerce software built on top of ASP.NET Core and
Liquid View engine and supports Microsoft Sql Server and MySql with an
integrated API.

The software exposes various API endpoints to customize the shop using
plugins. However the source code will be made available to the enterprises
which want to customize the solution for their clients or want to build an
entirely new solution on top of EvenCart. The documentation is available at
[https://docs.evencart.com](https://docs.evencart.com)

Early feedback is very much required for the improvement of the product.
Therefore for early adapters, we'd be providing special incentives when the
marketplace is launched.

More coming soon :)

